# Question on Sillouette Cameo and compatability with Photoshop images



## kidder (Mar 7, 2006)

Finally got bored with cutting heat transfer designs by hand.(!)

I was looking at buying the Silouette Cameo, I know it comes with it's own software and access to designs. But wanted to use my own designs that have been created in Photoshop and Illustrator. Is it possible to import your own tshirt designs into Cameo that are, for example jpegs, PSDs etc? 

What would be your recommendation for a good cutter, does Cameo, err cut it?!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some love them some do not, I picked Summa, they can not be beat and are fast and reliable with great service for life. Summa Europe - Vinyl Cutters, Printer Cutters, & Contour Cutting Plotters as you are in UK. I cut directly to mine from Illustrator and other programs using Summas own software.


----------



## kidder (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Evie.
Do most cutters etc of different brands offer compatibility to Adobe software?


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

The silhouette is great for doing images that are already vectored. You just have to make sure that when you put a trace outline on your images , that it highlights only the areas you want it to cut. But yes you can edit jpegs in there also.


----------



## kidder (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok - thanks for the info jsisigns, will give it a go!


----------

